
Redraw state borders, see the election results - yoloswagins
http://kevinhayeswilson.com/redraw/
======
yoloswagins
By moving Portland, OR into Washington, and OR flips red.

Move the three most western Florida panhandles out of Florida, and it flips
Blue.

With an intense amount of Gerrymandering, you can really mess with the
election results.

------
mr_blobs
I'm getting anti-trump Hillary might have won if you get rid of the electoral
college and change all the rules around ----fatigue.

What's interesting is that when Obama won in 2008, the majority of the
population accepted it without protests/violence in the streets.

Republicans certainly are more gracious losers. The left in this country can
really learn something from them.

~~~
yoloswagins
You can also move counties around to reduce the effect of cities on the
electoral college.

It takes a great deal redrawing midwestern state borders to reduce the effect
of Chicago on Illinois.

By moving the coastal counties of California into Oregon, what's left of
California flips red.

Kevin, the creator of this site, also has the 2012 election results. This way
you can see how Mitt Romney could have won.

